# Newbie Needs Advice On The Burstner A530



## dyson

Afternoon All,

New to the site and motorhoming (hopefully) ~ I have posted this question on another thread, but just in case it's not seen;

I am having a Mechanical Check done on a 2006 Burstner A530 tomorrow and wondered whether anyone out there had any views as to what else I should be looking for - this particular van has hardly been used and still smells like new!! - but if anybody does know of any Pros/Cons I would be extremely grateful

(we are already aware that it will need a Cam Belt change once purchased and we will be putting it through a habitation check)

Mod Note. Hi Sheila
I have removed your other post since it gets very complicated if members are responding to the same question in different places.
I will also move this thread to "Burstner Motorhomes" so you will stand a much better chance of getting prompt replies.
Good luck with the new van.


----------



## boater

*burstner a530*

hi i have pmd you.


----------



## fdhadi

Hi Sheila, welcome to mhf.

Not sure about you're model but Burstner are a good quality German built motorhome.

Enjoy :wink:


----------



## jonesy1

Hello dyson.

We have Burstner A530, I believe that they come in a few shapes and sizes, i.e. some with a double back axle. We have had ours for 2 years and are happy with it, although we have not done a great deal of miles. Ours is based on the Ford chassis, and drives well. It has the 2.2 engine and an over cab berth. It does about 25 M.P.G.
You might want to check the the unladen weight against the amount of passengers and equipment that you are likely to carry, that this will not exceed 3500 k.g. I mention this because mine has safety belts for 6 occupants, if I managed to do this without exceeding the limits, we certainly would not be able to carry luggage,water etc. We manage very well with 2 of us, the occasional granddaughter, bikes etc. Please p.m. me for any specific information that you might need.

Les.


----------



## ched999uk

I would say get a habitation check done BEFORE you buy. That way you have more info and are assured that you know about any damp issues that it might have. Hopefully no damp but best to check before you buy.


----------



## dyson

Many thanks to all of you for your replies  

After going through all of the checks today (HPI, HAB & Mechanical) we are picking up the van tomorrow - can't wait  - The van has hardly been used in it's 5 years and the previous owners have not been able to tell me where the leisure battery is located, they have only ever camped using EHU - I'm assuming that it does have a leisure battery??

I'll be picking up what amounts to a huge stack of paperwork that we need to wade through (manuals/handbooks/reference guides etc 8O - So when I have a huge headache and have got no further than turning on the ignition I am sure that I'll have plenty of questions to ask :? 

Looking forward to tomorrow though :BIG:


----------



## ched999uk

The leisure battery may be under drivers, passenger seat or under floor. I don't know your model but the above are the usual places for leisure batteries.


----------



## boater

*a530*

the liesure batery is under the dinnete table an oblong flap lifts quite hard to see matches the floor any thing else you need to know please ask.


----------



## dyson

Sorry for delay in reply - Just paid my subs  

I would like to thank you all for your help, the van is with the mechanic (unfortunately waiting in a queue to be worked on)  

New cam belt & a thorough service - Hope we get in back in time for camping this year :? 

Absolutely bursting to use it


----------



## Briarose

Hi we too have a Burstner.....we have been very pleased with it. I hope you enjoy yours as much, I am sure you will. The only problem is that this motorhoming malarky takes over your life.

Enjoy :wink:


----------



## sweetie

Briarose said:


> Hi we too have a Burstner.....we have been very pleased with it. I hope you enjoy yours as much, I am sure you will. The only problem is that this motorhoming malarky takes over your life.
> 
> Enjoy :wink:


Come on Nette back to work easter's just around the corner.

Steve


----------



## Briarose

sweetie said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi we too have a Burstner.....we have been very pleased with it. I hope you enjoy yours as much, I am sure you will. The only problem is that this motorhoming malarky takes over your life.
> 
> Enjoy :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Nette back to work easter's just around the corner.
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Hmmnnn the quicker it's over the better LOL hate bank hols :wink: well apart from Xmas Day LOL.


----------



## dyson

Ha ha, Last year was the worst, weather wise, we used the tents and camped out 8 times - packed away soaking wet on 7 occasions! - Didn't give up though. (the previous years camping was great - went out on 10 occasions and didn't pack away wet once!

We have been extremely lucky in getting the MH (We didn't buy it - I have a very generous Father who has wanted to get us one for a couple of years - My daughter has disabilities which mean that she will never be able to drive, it was Dad's way of ensuring her quality of life - I am extremely grateful, it means we can go away more often and not worry about the weather too much)

My Daughter (19) still doesn't know anything about it - we're just waiting for the Mechanic to do his bit, then It'll be driven down to our offices where she will see it for the first time - can't wait to see her face  

So you see camping has certainly already taken over our lives - MH'ing will just be the icing on the cake  

Just keep waking up at four in the morning with things going through my mind like 'how do I .....................' lol - Once we get our hands on it again we will work it all out - can't wait x


----------



## dyson

dyson said:


> My Daughter (19) still doesn't know anything about it - we're just waiting for the Mechanic to do his bit, then It'll be driven down to our offices where she will see it for the first time - can't wait to see her face


Today we were able to show Dawn to the MH - She was over the moon (quite a few tears were shed) 

I just wanted to say a thank you to everybody who has already helped us with advice, recommendations etc on this and other threads 

Next weekend we will be setting her up properly, learning about the - water - gas - electrics - battery etc (I can feel a lot of questions coming on)

The previous owner sold us the van with Privacy room, silverscreens (didn't know that he'd thrown these in - just found them in the rear under floor locker - in original packaging), chairs, table, pots/pans/cutlery, water carrier, hose, EHU, sleeping bags, pillows, corkscrew (v. important) and even 3 dog tiedown cables & bowl!


----------

